# 90 Marin Eldrige Grade



## SF70 (Jul 29, 2009)

Been lurking for awhile and wanted to see if my old bike is worth restoring/fixing up or not.

I've got a '89 or 90 Marin Eldridge Grade. Not sure of the exact year as I got it used in late 90-early 91 (IRCC) and haven't found much info on the internet. Bike is a mix of Shimano DX/LX, though not sure how much is original as I rode this pretty hard in the early 90s and replaced some of the components. Steel frame with rigid forks (Tange OS).

Couple of interesting things, it is a small frame (15.5) and has a Shimano U-brake, not on the chain stays, but where cantis would normally be mounted. The bike also has the splatter paint finish that was popular in the late 80s/early 90s. It has a white base with green/yellow/black splatter. 

The DX rapid fire shifter for the front derailleur has stopped working so I would need to replace. Paint is chipped in places and has some minor rust where exposed, but looks good overall.

Good candidate to restore? I've never been a fan of the splatter paint so I wouldn't mind repainting it but then it would lose it 80s/90s uniqueness. Not sure if this color scheme was rare or not. Haven't seen many old Marin's posted here. I really like the geometry and it fits me well, so I will definately ride it again.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

SF70 said:


> Been lurking for awhile and wanted to see if my old bike is worth restoring/fixing up or not.
> 
> I've got a '89 or 90 Marin Eldridge Grade. Not sure of the exact year as I got it used in late 90-early 91 (IRCC) and haven't found much info on the internet. Bike is a mix of Shimano DX/LX, though not sure how much is original as I rode this pretty hard in the early 90s and replaced some of the components. Steel frame with rigid forks (Tange OS).
> 
> ...


From the paint description and the u brake on the seat stays, I'd say it was a '89. The "Team Marin" was the next bike up in the lineup and was outfitted with an XT gruppo. Pics?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

If it was a rare collector piece, you'd get people telling you to leave it original....but I don't think that will be the case here. 

If you like the bike and don't mind spending the money on it, do what makes you happy.


----------



## SF70 (Jul 29, 2009)

Vader said:



> From the paint description and the u brake on the seat stays, I'd say it was a '89. The "Team Marin" was the next bike up in the lineup and was outfitted with an XT gruppo. Pics?


Thanks. Unfortunately I can't read the serial number on the frame, which I assume would help identify the year. There either isn't one (unlikely) or I'd have to scrape off paint to see it, which I don't want to do unless I decide to repaint it.

I'll post some pics up later.


----------



## SF70 (Jul 29, 2009)

SF70 said:


> I'll post some pics up later.


OK, here are some pics


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

I think it's wonderful the way it is, and for me personally the rear brake is fantastic if it stops the bike to your satisfaction. I want to hate the paint but in the end I just love it, a fine example from the era. Cool bike, thanks for posting.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Step 1: Crankarm fixing bolt.


----------



## eastonk (Sep 3, 2013)

this is probably a dead post since it's so old, but I hope u didn't paint that bike cause it looks awesome with the splatter! I love that old splatter look. very unique!


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Yeah love that paint


----------



## adlu (May 2, 2019)

Does anyone know the headtube / headset / steerer size for the 1990 Eldridge Grade? I can't find a 1990 Marin catalog online. Thanks!


----------

